# Well this stinks ...



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

I seriously swear that my Wii Point card is not working.

I've tried the number at least 10 times.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 3, 2009)

Don't bother elaborating at all.

We totally can help you with your problem, considering all the information you've provided for us.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 3, 2009)

What do you think we can do about it?

Might wanna change the title there, buddy.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Well I'm ashamed of wasting this 20 bucks.

I have no idea _what_ to do ...


----------



## Grawr (Feb 3, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> What do you think we can do about it?
> 
> Might wanna change the title there, buddy.


I edited it for him.

Because I'm so very kind.

EDIT: Oh! It seems he's...edited it himself, and replaced my edit.  D :


----------



## Grawr (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well I'm ashamed of wasting this 20 bucks.
> 
> I have no idea _what_ to do ...


You might, y'know, wanna' tell us what's actually happening. What the error message is, etc...

You could just be typing the number in wrong, for all we know.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

The error code said 
"There is a problem transacting your card, please try again."

And I've tried it 12 times now ...
Yeah, an extra 2.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you have to be so rude? Sure, maybe he should've given us a little more info, but you don't have to be so hard on him.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 3, 2009)

If it doesnt work, it doesnt work. Its not one of those things where you can fix it and it will work.

Unless of course your typing it wrong.

@Tyeforce: STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT RUDENESS. ITS GETTING ON MY NERVES.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm definitely not reading the card wrong.
That's for sure.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> If it doesnt work, it doesnt work. Its not one of those things where you can fix it and it will work.
> 
> Unless of course your typing it wrong.
> 
> @Tyeforce: STOP COMPLAINING ABOUT RUDENESS. ITS GETTING ON MY NERVES.


Well, there are a lot of rude people here. I can't believe one of them is a mod. This should be a nice community. It's an ANIMAL CROSSING forum, after all!


----------



## Grawr (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Being "rude" wasn't my intention. But if you read it that way, so be it.

Rockman, if you're sure you're not mis-reading it, I would like...contact Nintendo...or see if Gamestop (or wherever you got it from) will take it back.

...But I really doubt that.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Well this really sucks since I wanted Pokemon Ranch so badly.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool your jets, slick. I wasn't trying to be rude, really. 'Just a little sarcastic, is all. = P

Alright, how's this:

_*Grawr*_  apologizes.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has been stated millions of times:

Just because its a forum does not mean everyone has the same opinion as you do, therefore, people are going to be rude. Now stop complaining and get over it. Its the internet, for Christs sake.

Back on topic: Gamestop doesnt do refunds on Wii Point cards?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The way you respond to people...it's just kinda mean sometimes. I understand why people think everyone in the Pizza Gang are jerks. It's their attitude.

ANYWAY... Maybe somebody peeked at the serial number at the store somehow? =o


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not returning it.
I want it to work.
I want My Pokemon Ranch.



> ANYWAY... Maybe somebody peeked at the serial number at the store somehow? =o



May be true ...


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well this really sucks since I wanted Pokemon Ranch so badly.


Trust dont get pokemon ranch....Its bad IMO


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well this really sucks since I wanted Pokemon Ranch so badly.


Ooh, Ranch is good! I have it. ^_^


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm not returning it.
> I want it to work.
> I want My Pokemon Ranch.


Don't get your hopes up.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm getting my hopes high up.

Ugh ...
Still doesn't work.


----------



## Grawr (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Grawr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, my intentions aren't to be _mean._

My attitude is perfectly fine, thank you very much.

The world isn't full of sunshine and rainbows. Not everyone is happy go-lucky, and says nothing but nice things.

I'll stop, so we can continue with the conversation.

Yeah, I don't think GameStop takes refunds with Points cards. Actually, I'm nearly 100% sure of it.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted that before you posted your apology post. Sorry, okay.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 3, 2009)

Grawr said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Target does. Thats where I get my Wii Point cards from.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Ugh.
Maybe someone didn't take a look at the serial number, you could be right Tyeforce.

This meaning I won't be getting Pokemon Ranch ...
*throws card into air*


----------



## Earth (Feb 3, 2009)

Im pretty sure they wont refund it, as they cant return things which have seals on them or scrathy offy bits, as it states on the card...probably, im sorry  i'd try contact nintendo if your SURE your not getting a number or letter mixed up


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Ugh.
> Maybe someone didn't take a look at the serial number, you could be right Tyeforce.
> 
> This meaning I won't be getting Pokemon Ranch ...
> *throws card into air*


Trust pokemon ranch is,ummmmm...."Not Good" IMO


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True Pok


----------



## Grawr (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Ugh.
> Maybe someone didn't take a look at the serial number, you could be right Tyeforce.
> 
> This meaning I won't be getting Pokemon Ranch ...
> *throws card into air*


I had a similar problem with a PC game called "The Orange Box" a while back.

I guess people found out the game's code, or whatever, so it wouldn't let me play it. I had to return it to the store, and then return ANOTHER copy to the store, both for the same stolen-code reason. Luckily, the people at Best Buy were cool about it.

Hopefully the GameStop/wherever you got your card are the same.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

This stinks, as I am a true Pokemon fan.
I love Pokemon.

I wanted that game so badly ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

I knew about that legit Mew from Serebii.
Did you know there also making adjustments for when Platinum is released?

Ugh ...
I want that game even more now!


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I knew about that legit Mew from Serebii.
> Did you know there also making adjustments for when Platinum is released?
> 
> Ugh ...
> I want that game even more now!


I have platinum.  But anyways.....That sucks.


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Japanese port?

SWEET


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I knew about that legit Mew from Serebii.
> Did you know there also making adjustments for when Platinum is released?
> 
> Ugh ...
> I want that game even more now!


Yeah, the Japanese version has already been updated! http://www.serebii.net/ranch/platinum.shtml


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 3, 2009)

What the hell?

Flint has a Flareon?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> Hub12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. My uncle lives in japan. I got connections. lol. I cant undrstand it but i beat it.....elite four is now way harder........


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Well, If someone's generous enough they'd probably be willing to send me Pokemon Ranch as a gift ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

I downloaded a Platium ROM (I deleted it after 24 hours, so it wasn't illegal), but I couldn't even play it. This was back before I got my Mac, so I had to use my Windows 2000. Whenever I played it, it would lag sooooo much... It was going at, like, 15% of the normal speed. Stupid Windows 2000...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well, If someone's generous enough they'd probably be willing to send me Pokemon Ranch as a gift ...


Be willing?

HA


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well, If someone's generous enough they'd probably be willing to send me Pokemon Ranch as a gift ...


I would, but I only have 500 Wii Points, and I'm not allowed to spend any money for awhile because I spent $80 on iLife '09...


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

QNT3N said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You act as if nice people don't exist.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice people do exist.

I'm still pissed that my 2000 wii points card didn't work ...


----------



## QNT3N (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> QNT3N said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These days, they are very rare.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Very rare?
Gosh that's just sad.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Well if anyone is nice enough, hear me out.

I want My Pokemon Ranch.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well I'm ashamed of wasting this 20 bucks.
> 
> I have no idea _what_ to do ...


did you scratch off one of the numbers or something?


----------



## Grawr (Feb 3, 2009)

Okay, guys, let's not start talking about nice/rude people again. 

Let's get back on-topic.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Well if anyone is nice enough, hear me out.
> 
> I want My Pokemon Ranch.


Buy another card maybe?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope.
I scratched off the silver stuff perfectly and saw all the numbers.

It still doesn't work.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish.

I'm flat broke and don't get an allowance.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


tell them it won't work


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Next time you should just buy Wii Points with a credit card. That way you don't have to go to the store to get it, and you're not limited to $20.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

My mom owes me $10.65

Is that enough for 1000 Wii Points?


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Next time you should just buy Wii Points with a credit card. That way you don't have to go to the store to get it, and you're not limited to $20.


Do this.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> My mom owes me $10.65
> 
> Is that enough for 1000 Wii Points?


Yes it is.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Feb 3, 2009)

Just for the heads up, I've got Pkmn Ranch, and it's a complete waste of points, there is no main goal to it other than to store Pkmn you have on Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.

For the card not working, contact Nintendo or the place you bought it.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Hub12:
Really?
Like the exact amount?

Trikki:
I've played it before.
I need it for storage space.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Trikki said:
			
		

> Just for the heads up, I've got Pkmn Ranch, and it's a complete waste of points, there is no main goal to it other than to store Pkmn you have on Diamond/Pearl/Platinum.
> 
> For the card not working, contact Nintendo or the place you bought it.


The pros outweigh the cons. Pros:
- You can get a Phione and Mew.
- You can store up to 1000 (soon 1500) Pok


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce I'm just asking but, do plan to do anything with that 500 wii points?

Again, just asking not begging or whining.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> My mom owes me $10.65
> 
> Is that enough for 1000 Wii Points?


1,000 Wii Points costs $10 PLUS tax for the state you live in. In PA, it's .06%, so 1,000 Wii Points costs $10.60. So if your state's tax is .06% or under, you have enough.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce I'm just asking but, do plan to do anything with that 500 wii points?
> 
> Again, just asking not begging or whining.


Yeah, actually... Next time I get 1,000 Wii Points, I'm using the 500 I already have with it to get World of Goo. Sorry...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's ok, just asking.   

World of Goo looks fun.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 3, 2009)

You should get LoZ: Ocarina of time! It's awesome.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From what I hear, it's a must-have game. Like, MUST must-have game.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> You should get LoZ: Ocarina of time! It's awesome.


That's why I want my 2000 wii points card to work!

I wanted Ocarina of Time and Pokemon Ranch!


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Before you give up, check this out. You probably tried it all, but you never know...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Thanks Tyeforce.

*sigh*


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Thanks Tyeforce.
> 
> *sigh*


What? Did it work?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

No that's a sigh of sadness.
It still doesn't work.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh well. Just buy more wiipoints. Or are you broke or something?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm getting 1000 wii points soon.
I just gotta wait.

And yes, I am broke.


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh. Sorry about that.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> No that's a sigh of sadness.
> It still doesn't work.


Oh, sorry. Have you contacted GameStop about it?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

No I'm not contacting them.
I'll just wait for my 1000 wii points.

OR, I could just mess around with the wii point entry screen ...
Hehehehe ...


----------



## acwwfreak12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Gamestop is stupid....
i redeemed a card took it back said it wasent working and i got a new 1 XD


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> No I'm not contacting them.
> I'll just wait for my 1000 wii points.
> 
> OR, I could just mess around with the wii point entry screen ...
> Hehehehe ...


I have platinum. Yay! lol. So........Why are you broke?


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 3, 2009)

You can't even read it. At least when I get mine, it'll be in ENGLISH!


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm broke because I don't get an allowance.

I'm gonna go mess around with the Wii Shop Channel ...


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 3, 2009)

acwwfreak12 said:
			
		

> Gamestop is stupid....
> i redeemed a card took it back said it wasent working and i got a new 1 XD


I lol'd at that


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Demolator40 said:
			
		

> You can't even read it. At least when I get mine, it'll be in ENGLISH!


Shaddup. At least im awesome.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not everybody has a job or allowance... I never had allowance, but now I have a job. Too bad my mom doesn't let me spend my money much. >_>


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Club Nintendo should give Wii Points away.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 3, 2009)

Club Nintendo DOES give points. 

Pokemon Platinum is awesome, I also have the Japanese Port but translated it because I know how to hackzorz.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Alright, I'm gonna go now.

Bye.


----------



## Hub12 (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Club Nintendo DOES give points.
> 
> Pokemon Platinum is awesome, I also have the Japanese Port but translated it because I know how to hackzorz.


You is lucky! XD


----------



## Demolator40 (Feb 3, 2009)

Niiice.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Club Nintendo DOES give points.
> 
> Pokemon Platinum is awesome, I also have the Japanese Port but translated it because I know how to hackzorz.


Wait, they do?


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 3, 2009)

No, it's illegal to translate it but someone released an English patch of the game.  I got the patch.  It isn't completed 100%.  It's around 85% Completed.  They need to get the battle island and Battle frontier translations.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

How do you get Wii Points from Club Nintendo?


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> How do you get Wii Points from Club Nintendo?


You can't, unless you live in Europe or Japan. Club Nintendo just started in North America, so they don't have many rewards yet. But I really want those Hanafuda cards...


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Darn the UK and Japan.
This is one of many reasons I'd like to live in Japan.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 3, 2009)

Wait,  I'm sure I saw on Club Nintendo Some Points.  Even my pals said that they saw it on there.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Darn the UK and Japan.
> This is one of many reasons I'd like to live in Japan.


Getting Wii Points from Club Nintendo is a ripoff, anyway...

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/NOE/en_GB/club_nintendo/stars_catalogue_5823.html


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

Nikoking said:
			
		

> Wait,  I'm sure I saw on Club Nintendo Some Points.  Even my pals said that they saw it on there.


https://club.nintendo.com/rewards.do

Nope.


----------



## NikoKing (Feb 3, 2009)

Oh,  okay.  Well no Wii points on Club Nintendo.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm trying to cheat on the Wii Shop Channel.

Tee Hee.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> I'm trying to cheat on the Wii Shop Channel.
> 
> Tee Hee.


Give it up, you'll never get it.

I Googled "probability of guessing a valid wii points card number", but I couldn't find anything. But I know you'll never guess it, lol.


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 3, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It almost worked for me 2 times.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean "almost"?


----------



## Nedrian (Feb 3, 2009)

RockmanEXE said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the way it would work is like this:

1. girl A buys a wii points card from gamestop and gets it activated.
2. meanwhile, someone is punching in random numbers on their wii to try and find an activated wii points card before the original owner uses it themselves.
3. the person trying to guess random numbers gets annoyed at never, ever being able to do this because of the incredible odds against him, and gives up.

=*(


----------



## Megamannt125 (Feb 3, 2009)

Did you scratch off the black part?


----------



## TheSilverSkeeter (Feb 3, 2009)

Hav you tried blowing into the cartrige?


----------



## Rockman! (Feb 5, 2009)

It's over.
I'm getting 1000 wii points by credit card today.


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 6, 2009)

thats y i buy online


----------



## Clown Town (Feb 6, 2009)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> RockmanEXE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY!!!!!

Thats my line X(


----------

